# mot/paraula



## merquiades

Hola. Bona tarda a tothom.
En francès "mot" és el terme que s'empra més bé quan es fa referència a la llengua escrita i a un vocable que es pot trobar al diccionari, per exemple.  "Parole" és el terme per a l'aspecte oral de la llengua, és a dir tot el que pot ésser dit, parlat, cantat... oralment.  Voldria saber si aquesta diferència es manté en català, entre "mot" i "paraula", o si les dues paraules/ els dos mots se fan servir exactament de la mateixa manera i per tant són completament sinónims i una qüestió de gustos.
Però, em sembla que he ascoltat i llegit "paraula" amb moltíssim més freqüència en Catalunya que "parole" en França, tant que no dic "mot" en català amb moltA naturalitat, sense pensar que cometi un gal·licisme. ¿Existeix potser una regla?

Gràcies de bestreta
Salutacions


----------



## gvergara

Bona pregunta. Jo pensava que _mot _era un valencianisme.


----------



## scorpio1984

merquiades said:


> Hola. Bona tarda a tothom.
> En francès "mot" és el terme que s'empra més bé quan es fa referència a la llengua escrita i a un vocable que es pot trobar al diccionari, per exemple. "Parole" és el terme per a l'aspecte oral de la llengua, és a dir tot el que pot ésser dit, parlat, cantat... oralment. Voldria saber si aquesta diferència es manté en català, entre "mot" i "paraula", o si les dues paraules/ els dos mots se fan servir exactament de la mateixa manera i per tant són completament sinónims i una qüestió de gustos.
> Però, em sembla que he escoltat i llegit "paraula" amb moltíssima més freqüència a Catalunya que "parole" a França, tant que no dic "mot" en català amb molta naturalitat que diguem, no deixo de pensar que potser estic cometent un gal·licisme. ¿Existeix potser una regla?
> 
> Gràcies de bestreta (jo això de "bestreta" no ho he sentit mai, jo diria "gràcies" i ja està)
> Salutacions


 
A veure... la paraula "mot" no s'usa gaire, només quan estàs parlant de qüestions lingüístiques i dius que "aquest mot té la funció de... no sé, el que sigui". En la resta de casos, en el dia a dia, s'utilitza només la paraula "paraula". Tot clar?

que vagi bé!!


----------



## ursu-lab

scorpio1984 said:


> A veure... la paraula "mot" no s'usa gaire, només quan estàs parlant de qüestions lingüístiques i dius que "aquest mot té la funció de... no sé, el que sigui". En la resta de casos, en el dia a dia, s'utilitza només la paraula "paraula". Tot clar?
> 
> que vagi bé!!





Per ex. 
no he trobat aquest mot al diccionari; 
els mots encreuats
les teves paraules em van ajudar; (=els teus consells, etc.)
moltes paraules i pocs fets; (molta xerrameca)
un home de poques paraules; 
tenir la paraula;
les paraules d'una cançó, etc.


La paraula en català és el "mot" en francés. És veritat, en francès s'utillitza molt "mot"i sovint és equivalent de "paraula" però també hi ha moltes frases fetes amb "parole".

La "parole" també pot ser la "parla", és a dir, la facultat de parlar.


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies a Ursu-lab per les exemples. Si és clar, en francès "mot" s'utilitza molt sovint però "parole" es fa servir en moltes expresssions fixes.

Gràcies també a Scorpio per les correcciones!  Estic segur que seràs una bona professora! 

Diré "paraula".


----------



## scorpio1984

merquiades said:


> Gràcies a Ursu-lab per les exemples. Si és clar, en francès "mot" s'utilitza molt sovint però "parole" es fa servir en moltes expresssions fixes.
> 
> Gràcies també a Scorpio per les correcciones correccio*ns*! Estic segur que seràs una bona professora!
> 
> Diré "paraula".


----------



## ryba

Bon dia.

Una curiositat. L'ús que es fa de les dues paraules en català és general per a tot el sistema occitanoromànic, és a dir, en la llengua d'oc s'utilitza _mot_ (o _mòt_) i _paraula_ de la mateixa manera que en català i no pas com en francès.


----------

